# What would you do?



## MissMercury

If you were a merited Cpl ACISS-IST (Former LCIS), looking at a promotion and posting in 2015, where would you want to be posted and why? I'd like to stay in Ontario.

Tentatively, my top 3 are:

CFJSR - Kingston
21EWR - Kingston
Leitrim or CFNOC - Ottawa

Although I love the area of Petawawa, I'm pretty apprehensive about joining the brigade. After two base side postings I think it would be a little bit of culture shock and probably a few extras off the hop for me  :crybaby: :camo: :facepalm: :gottree:

Siggies Chime In  ;D TIA


----------



## PuckChaser

Unless EW's 1x IST MCpl is leaving this year, you may have that scratched off the list for you.


----------



## JSR OP

I have a feeling you won't be staying in Ontario.  IIRC, Petawawa is coming out of High Readiness, and Edmonton is entering the road to High Readiness.  You may just find yourself posted to 1 CMBG this year!

I was posted to Edmonton three years ago after being at The Regiment for 8 years, and suffice it to say, I was a little apprehensive about heading to a brigade too.  My wife was none the happier either.  She actually cried when I told here were we were going.

To be honest, I have only spent time at 1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn, and the majority of that time was with the Bde HQ, so my bde experience is a bit skewed compared to other IST types.  

Anyhow, bottom line is, Bde life is not that bad!  I think I will actually miss it (or aspects of it) when I'm posted out of here.


----------



## MissMercury

No Edmonton for me! I already did 4 years in Wainwright. So I would strongly object to Edmonton... I did my time out west already I think. I'm hoping to get to JSR. And yeah, EW might be a long shot but was worth a try. Maybe Ottawa or Pet if Kingston isn't an option. Thanks for the input Cross and Puck


----------



## hotei

MissMercury said:
			
		

> Tentatively, my top 3 are:
> 
> CFJSR - Kingston
> 21EWR - Kingston
> *Leitrim or CFNOC - Ottawa*
> 
> 
> Siggies Chime In  ;D TIA



My information is about a year and a half out of date but CFNOC did not have too many ACISS IST billets. I remember us having several ATIS billets, but less so for Army. From what I remember there were only about 4. Leitrim on the other hand I believe has several more.

Also, if you are interested in Ottawa, there is also 76 and 764 at Tunney's/NDHQ.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

From the last talk I had with the A/CCO, we're currently over quota for IST MCpls at CFJSR. If that is true it will all be a matter of if the CM want to keep folks put or clean house.

Ultimately its not your decision, its the CM's. Your preferences are just that, preferences. Hopefully you luck out.


----------



## Tibbson

In just about every CM briefing I've ever gotten the preferences of the member are way down on the bottom of the list unless there are some  exigent circumstances.  Thats not to say the wants of the member do not care but other things such as the number of cost moves the CM has, manning levels, quals required, promotions and releases expected/projected all get considered first and then they try to slow people in based on their wants.


----------



## MissMercury

I know I don't dictate my posting and I don't appreciate the condescending tone, Schindler. You really had nothing to say about my question at all. Wannabe, I hear the same with regard to CFJSR being full for IST's, so likely asking for Ottawa. Hotei, I have a friend from my 3's at CFNOC and he said they are looking for ISTs so maybe there or Leitrim. Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

MissMercury said:
			
		

> No Edmonton for me! I already did 4 years in Wainwright. So I would strongly object to Edmonton... I did my time out west already I think.



You can object all you like - if that is where you are posted, that is where you will go, unless you refuse your posting, in which case your planned COS date will become your release date.


----------



## Tibbson

MissMercury said:
			
		

> I know I don't dictate my posting and I don't appreciate the condescending tone, Schindler. You really had nothing to say about my question at all. Wannabe, I hear the same with regard to CFJSR being full for IST's, so likely asking for Ottawa. Hotei, I have a friend from my 3's at CFNOC and he said they are looking for ISTs so maybe there or Leitrim. Thanks and Merry Christmas.



Condescending tone?  I suggest you grow a thicker skin.  I was just passing on what I've read in slide 18 of this years CM briefing for my trade and slide 23 of the CM brief for two of my staff of another trade.  Choose to ignore it, disregard it or be offended by it if you want but condescension is the farthest thing from my mind.


----------



## MissMercury

I am asking about what experience people have at the posting preferences I am considering. I don't care for hardass condescending answers that I already know and literally anyone in the military already knows. Way to rudely point out the obvious like I'm some idiot. If you don't have experience or knowledge about my posting preferences, I would appreciate if you would just move along.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

MissMercury said:
			
		

> I am asking about what experience people have at the posting preferences I am considering. I don't care for hardass condescending answers that I already know and literally anyone in the military already knows. Way to rudely point out the obvious like I'm some idiot. If you don't have experience or knowledge about my posting preferences, I would appreciate if you would just move along.



Wow you're new and out to make friends here, so I will make this brief:

You came to this site, asking for someone to validate your attitude and provide you hope that you can play fortune teller with postings. 

You didn't get the answer you wanted. That sucks.

You've been advised by at least 3 people here to not get your hopes up and you attacked them because you need to grow a thicker skin.

Before this escalates further, friendly recommendation to switch from Tx  to Rx  and take everything at face value. You never know who is on this site and it would not bode well to make enemies  at your new posting.

Its ultimately  up to the CM and that's all you can do for now. Wait out and don't burn yourself in the process.


----------



## MissMercury

I'm not sure how to make it more clear that I am well aware that the CM decides who gets posted where. This post was meant to be a discussion on IST posting options in Ontario and to get some insight and experience from others who have been in Ottawa, Pet or Kingston. Furthermore, I don't enjoy the threat that I would somehow be treated unfairly at a new posting because I stuck up for myself in an army.can thread. I did not come here to play fortune teller with my postings, nor do I need to grow a thicker skin. Anyone with a brain researches their posting preferences and is prepared with as much information as possible for their meeting with the CM. What would you like me to do? Maybe I should just leave my preferences blank because some random army.ca comment told me I was headed to Edmonton? Thanks for the advise but no.


----------



## ShadyBrah

MissMercury said:
			
		

> where would you want to be posted and why? I'd like to stay in Ontario.


Hopefully to get things straight, that was the actual question.


----------



## MissMercury

Yes. Thank you Shady. The point of this discussion was meant to discuss MCpl IST posting in Ontario and what experiences and opinions people have on those positions. Ie. Best/worst units to work for, quality/technical difficulty of those positions, structure if the unit/sections, subordinates etc


----------



## JSR OP

MissMercury said:
			
		

> Maybe I should just leave my preferences blank because some random army.ca comment told me I was headed to Edmonton?


Some random...comment.  That made me snicker!   There was nothing random about it.  I made a conscious decision to reply to your specific thread...  but I digress.

I was just telling how it was for me.  I was posted out of JSR in 2012 with two of three posting preferences in Ontario.  The fact is, the CM gave me no choice but to be posted to Edmonton.  I was however given a choice of what unit I wanted to go to within 1 Brigade.

Now, if I wanted to be posted back to Ontario, and I was looking at the postings you listed, I would most likely prefer to head back to JSR again.  There's still two Sqns in the Regt I haven't been in yet!  No why would I want to head back to JSR?  Well, first off, I'd have to say I love the area.  Kingston is a great town, and I absolutely love sailing through the 1000 Islands.
2nd, while JSR may not exactly be a field unit, we did get LDA.  When we did go to the field, I think the longest was about three weeks and the conditions were nothing like the austere ways of 1 CMBG HQ & Sigs.  Sleeping in heated and lighted Mod tents, Ablution tents with heat, lights and mirrors, working in S6 shelters with flooring, bright lights, and no chocking dust...  Well I could go on...
3rd, The courses.  There were courses offered through JSR that you just didn't get at any other unit.  In fact, the reason I went IST in the first place is because of all the courses I took at JSR basically allowed me to PLAR without taking any additional courses. No IST 2.1Delta for this guy!
4th, the working environment.  I can honestly say that over the 8 years I spent at JSR, there were very very few times I didn't enjoy going to work there.  Yes, once or twice I was ready to say F#(k it, I'm done, but that can be said for any posting/job.

I have no experience working at 21 EWR or Leitrim/CFNOC, but I have heard rumours and seen first hand the effects of soldiers coming out of those deep dark places....  Its not pretty... >

Does that more answer your question at least WRT CFJSR?


----------



## MissMercury

Thanks Crossfire! I didnt mean anything by the "random" remark. I appreciate your comments. Sadly it doesn't look like CFJSR has any IST positions... and I think that might be a good thing because it looks like my new best friend in this thread is posted there and rates me a -40 aggresive. Lol I was drooling over the courses and the city though. All my friends and family are in Ontario. My 4 years in Wainwright were pretty lonely. And cold haha.
I thought Leitrim wouldnt be too bad. Apparently they get decent taskings and I think Alert would be a cool experience too.
Where did you end up at the brigade? Is it a good job there?


----------



## rmc_wannabe

MissMercury said:
			
		

> Sadly it doesn't look like CFJSR has any IST positions... and I think that might be a good thing because it looks like my new best friend in this thread is posted there and rates me a -40 aggresive.



Oh don't let me be any deterrent for coming to CFJSR. We always need people with fresh perspective and experience.


----------



## JSR OP

MissMercury said:
			
		

> Where did you end up at the brigade? Is it a good job there?



I'm still at HQ & Sigs and right now work as the 1 CMBG IM2.  I can't complain, its a great job.  Lots to do with SharePoint, ACIMS, LCSS, Central Registry, assisting Ops and the like


----------



## 211RadOp

765 Comm Sqn in Ottawa is always looking for ISTs.  CFNOC has a few MCpl ISTs as well.

Ottawa is not a bad place to work (I'm on my second sentence there).  The big advantage at CFNOC is free parking.


----------



## Jager

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Oh don't let me be any deterrent for coming to CFJSR. We always need people with fresh perspective and experience.



Don't mind him, he's always this grumpy


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Jager said:
			
		

> Don't mind him, he's always this grumpy



I'm a regular ray of sunshine


----------



## Jager

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> I'm a regular ray of sunshine



Some things don't change... Nor do they ever work quite right ;-)


----------



## LCIS-Tech

It is/will be/would be in your best interest to look at a Brigade Posting, if you have managed to dodge that particular bullet up until this point. While Garrison experience is great for developing technical skill-sets, a Brigade position with give you the opportunity to not only work on that side, but as a new MCpl, it will provide the chance to hone & develop your leadership and man-management skills. Not only that: The Brigades tend to result in faster career progression (usually, if you are a strong Mcpl). That said: All of those positions have something to offer, but at that rank, in JSR: I hope you're single, or don;t have kids, because you will pretty much always be on your way "somewhere" for "something"...


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP

LCIS-Tech said:
			
		

> It is/will be/would be in your best interest to look at a Brigade Posting, if you have managed to dodge that particular bullet up until this point. While Garrison experience is great for developing technical skill-sets, a Brigade position with give you the opportunity to not only work on that side, but as a new MCpl, it will provide the chance to hone & develop your leadership and man-management skills. Not only that: The Brigades tend to result in faster career progression (usually, if you are a strong Mcpl). That said: All of those positions have something to offer, but at that rank, in JSR: I hope you're single, or don;t have kids, because you will pretty much always be on your way "somewhere" for "something"...



As an IST, you will often find yourself going "somewhere" for "something" but "something" typically is a 2 week install or fix and you'll be back again.
It's like 10,000 parts moving in ordered chaos. Ones and twos being flung over everywhere but the tasks are varied, interesting and most importantly short.


----------



## MissMercury

Hey All,
So looks like a wrench has been thrown into my plans. Family/kids aren't holding me back, but after fighting a TCAT, I have now been put on a PCAT with a G3 restriction incl. enhanced pre-deplyment screening  I suspect that this may be an issue for JSR, which needs their pers to be deployable on short notice, and likely will mean that operational units aren't going to want me either. I suspect, whether I want to or not, I will be posted to a garrison/"baseside" unit. I was hoping to apply to Cansofcom, but now that I don't meet ACISS req of G2, that is out the window too. The restriction is making it so that I need a minimum 6 months notice before even being eligible for deployment   I suspect Ottawa may have a spot for me somewhere. Better than release anyway. I talk with the CM at the end of the month so I'll know more then. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## 211RadOp

There are a few in Ottawa that are G3, which is outside our Med standard.  Talk with your CM.  I'm sure he can find you a spot where you can be employed.


----------



## PuckChaser

There's very few units that require short-notice deployments all the time. So what if you need an extra 6 months? That just means you won't be on a TAT or Roto 0.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There's very few units that require short-notice deployments all the time. So what if you need an extra 6 months? That just means you won't be on a TAT or Roto 0.



Won't be in JSR at all most likely, you need to DAG green before they'll issue a posting message.

That said, there are more places than just JSR in Kingston (if K-town is high on your list) there's significant positions at base, CFSCE shop, CFJOSG, RMC, CDA.


----------



## daftandbarmy

March to the sound of the guns

That is all.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Wavre


----------



## upandatom

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> Won't be in JSR at all most likely, you need to DAG green before they'll issue a posting message.
> 
> That said, there are more places than just JSR in Kingston (if K-town is high on your list) there's significant positions at base, CFSCE shop, CFJOSG, RMC, CDA.



The CDA is a good go, especially if you are coming off or getting off of a TCAT. It will put you into a position to move into JSR cost free.


----------



## hotei

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> Won't be in JSR at all most likely, you need to DAG green before they'll issue a posting message.
> 
> That said, there are more places than just JSR in Kingston (if K-town is high on your list) there's significant positions at base, CFSCE shop, CFJOSG, RMC, CDA.



2 ASG Det Kingston as well.

As to the needing to DAG green to have a posting message cut, I have very recently seen that is not always the case. Mbr had dagger red for nearly 2 years and was posted from CFSCE to JSR.


----------



## 227_LCIS

Knowing that this thread is asking about IST positions in Ontario here's what I can offer as a CST working in an IST position at CFS Leitrim. There are very few billets for actual IST MCpl's at CFS Leitrim but that doesn't mean anything for us currently. Upon clearing into the station your background is taken into account and you are placed in a shop where you will be best suited to work or until you get the necessary security clearance. The CoC doesn't "care" if you are IST/CST they perform what they call "man-management".


----------

